
Facebook's web traffic has declined by nearly half in the last two years - elsewhen
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/08/08/youtube-is-about-to-pass-facebook-as-the-second-biggest-website-accor.html
======
danso
Why does this report have little to no data on Facebook's mobile app usage,
which constituted 90%+ of all Facebook usage as of 2016 [0]?

The posted article says this:

> _Although Facebook 's app traffic has grown, it is not enough to make up for
> that loss, the study said._

But the linked-to study says this [1]:

> _Yes, visits to the “flagship” website in the U.S. are down, but their
> entire network continues to grow. Their app usage is large and increasing,
> and they increasingly find growth from other parts of their portfolio, such
> as Instagram and Messenger._

I don't see any part in which the SimilarWeb analyst attempts to gauge mobile
app metrics.

[0] [https://thenextweb.com/facebook/2016/01/27/90-of-
facebooks-d...](https://thenextweb.com/facebook/2016/01/27/90-of-facebooks-
daily-and-monthly-active-users-access-it-via-mobile/)

